# Anyone use PetFlow?



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone order their pet food from PetFlow? Thoughts? I also am interested in their spoiled rotten subscription.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've ordered from them a few times! They have 6inch bully sticks for 99 cents occasionally and they have specials sometimes on items....have not been tempted by the 'spoiled' thing because I want to pick out my dogs toys not be surprised by something totally unusable! I check their site often.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'vThey have 6inch bully sticks for 99 cents occasionally


They have that sale right now. My concern is that they say made in Brazil. I have been sticking with products made in America. Yep, anxious new poodle mama.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

I ordered from them twice and it did take a while to get here, but still pretty good.


----------

